
Drupal Contributors Threaten to Quit After Developer Is Banned for His Sex Life - klearvue
https://heatst.com/tech/drupal-contributors-threaten-to-quit-after-a-developer-is-banned-for-his-private-sex-life/
======
tbirrell
I suppose my question is, why does it matter what an OSS contributor does in
his spare time? And why should that prevent him from contributing? Am I
missing something here?

